# Storm, A little Rescue girl



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

This is a darling little girl that Bron was contacted about, having seizures.
She is at the vets this morning having her bile acid test and a few other tests done. Her liver panel that was done yesterday, was normal. Neurological exam was also normal. The vet is leaning toward a possible diagnosis of epilepsy. I hope we have a good outcome for this darling 1yr. old girl
Our member Gigi is hoping to foster her for AMA and I hope this works out.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

she's so sweet, I hope and pray for a good outcome too.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

She's precious! I hope seizures have subsided and she is fine.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

OMG she is so precious. Praying.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Lifting up prayers ! ♥ !


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

What a little doll. Hope all tests come out good and she finds her furever home.


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

She is so sweet! Praying for a good outcome for that little cutie!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Storm---hoping things quieten down for you sweetie, we are holding you in our hearts until your angel mommy comes to adopt you!


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

Hope everything comes out well! She is so sweet, she deserves a forever home!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Awww, she is adorable! Hope the seizures are easily controlled! Good sign that the liver panel was normal. So far, so good!!


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

*Storm this evening*

This is the tiniest, cutest little peanut you will ever meet. Imagine her walking the streets of downtown LA? Edie will update you on the medical particulars... but in a nutshell, the vet is leaning toward epilepsy. We will have all the blood work back on Monday.

Bron


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

smlcm said:


> This is the tiniest, cutest little peanut you will ever meet. Imagine her walking the streets of downtown LA? Edie will update you on the medical particulars... but in a nutshell, the vet is leaning toward epilepsy. We will have all the blood work back on Monday.
> 
> Bron


Edie and Bronwyne ... she is so precious looking. I pray she is going to be okay.

If she were my fluff baby, I would change her name to Peanut. She is so cute and looks so tiny. Or, Angel. Her face is beautiful and she does look like a little angel. And, her eyes are gorgeous.

I have been feeling so upset lately with trying to understand how people can be so cruel ... to treat these precious and innocent fluff babies as though they have no feelings. I just don't understand.

I will be praying this weekend for Storm. Bless her heart. And, yours too, Edie and Bronwyne.


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Edie and Bronwyne ... she is so precious looking. I pray she is going to be okay.
> 
> Marie,
> 
> little Storm Peanut has fight in her and when she gets a mommy to dote on her and give her small nutritious meals throughout the day and keep her safe from harm - she will thrive and live a great life. She is playful and sticks up for herself. She needs meat on her wee bones and the luster back in her coat. There is a big-hearted person out there who will take great pleasure in restoring Storm's health. I can't stop kissing the Storm Peanut when I see her - she's all eyes. Just precious.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm in love! :wub:


----------



## BeautyBoy (Oct 11, 2011)

Aaaaahhhhhh poor little girl she looks adorable! Can they stabilize the epilepsy if she is found to have epilepsy??? x


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

sweet girl. Hope everything comes out in her favor.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

We wont have a total firm diagnosis until tomorrow when the Bile Acid tests come back, but the vet felt fairly confident that Storm has epilesy and put her on phenobarbitol already. She had no seizures the two days she was at the vets being observed. She is also lively and active and not like a dog with a liver shunt, according to the vet. So I hope this is what she is dealing with. Yes, she will be a special needs girl but should live a long happy life with a family willing to work with her needs and medications. She should be able to be on a set dose and only readjust if needed, just like humans.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

What a little cutie pie!


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

With AMA/Edie's blessing I will be fostering this little girl. I have been working a lot lately though I have bronchitis but finally have some time off starting this week. I hope to pick her up tomorrow. I had thought that I might name my next foster, if it were a girl, Storm. Because of the hair color. If any of you are fans of the X-Men, you will understand what I am talking about. One of the X-men, played by Halle Berry in the movies, is a platinum blond who is also a strong, smart and gentle person. When I heard about this little girl with her seizure problems (brain electric storms), I thought, "how apt". So now you understand the name source. I haven't been told much about her except the medical problem. I just found out from Bron's post that she was found wandering the streets of LA?!?!??! Are you kidding!!?? How horrible! I just told the hubs and he said, "maybe she was fighting crime." LOL, what a dork, but he did make me laugh. No worries, my little Stormy, we will get you tip top shape in no time and they will be knocking down the doors to get to you. Kiss, kiss.


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

Awesome, Gigi... so perfect you are fostering her. Love it when our plans all come together.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Gigi -- first -- I hope that you get to feeling better soon.

Little Storm wondering the streets of LA. Unbelieveable!!!!

She's so lucky to have been found by AMA and helped by our wonderful earth angels. I know that within a few weeks we won't ever recognize how wonderful she will be.


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

*Stormy safe in Gigi's loving arms.*

Gigi and I met up at the vet in Hollywood this afternoon... and Gigi left with a very springy Stormy. Stormy knew how to kiss up to her new foster mommy. Stormy the peanut is the cutest.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I missed this thread while I was away. What a cutie pie Storm is. I think she's taking SM by storm. :wub::wub: Just looking into those big eyes. I'm so happy that Bron got her and that Gigi is fostering.:smootch: She'll be in such terrific hands and I love that Gigi's DH brought a little levity to it...I can't imagine Storm wandering the streets but had a smile on my face as I pictured her getting the bad guys in line. Though afraid one of the bad guys owned her. :smcry: My friend's Maltese had seizures and has been on pheno for quite some time now and is just fine and a bundle of energy and love. I pray the same for Storm. Keep us posted on her, Gigi.:thumbsup:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

smlcm said:


> Gigi and I met up at the vet in Hollywood this afternoon... and Gigi left with a very springy Stormy. Stormy knew how to kiss up to her new foster mommy. Stormy the peanut is the cutest.


Oh, I LOVE the pictures of Gigi and Stormy.:wub::wub: Gigi, you are an Earth Angel ... just like Bronwyne, Edie, Deb ... and, all the others who rescue and foster these precious fluff angels. A thank you is just not enough for all you do.

I really wish that Felix and I were in a position to adopt Storm. When he saw her picture, he fell in love with her, too. I am so happy to know Gigi will be fostering Storm. And, when the time is right ... I am sure Storm will move on the most loving forever home.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

That's one adorable girl! I'm sure she'll find a great home in no time. Just look at that face :wub:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

What a precious little angel.:wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I have to keep before me that the cruelty that some people exhibit (like in not micro-chipping this dog & letting it run wild in LA) is only overcome when good people reach out to rescue & love these little waifs! God bless you Edie, Bron & Gigi---may you live long, long lives! And may Gigi's DH be praised for keeping us laughing when we want to cry!


----------



## mom of 2 fluffs (Jul 16, 2011)

*Storm, Rescue*

Hello All, please forgive me if I am posting in the wrong thread or in an old thread. I am trying to get updated information on Storm. Please pm me if she is still available. I have experience with special needs conditions and am home most of the time so her care and health would be monitored closely. Again, please forgive me if I am posting in the wrong thread. Thanks.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Hello Rhonda,
I PM you. Please contact Edie (plenty pets 20) for an application). Looking forward to talking to you. Have a great day!

GG


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

I hope Storm gets a furever home soon! She has the sweetest, most loving little eyes.


----------

